# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Medicinal >  A la salud,por el agua

## Jonasino

> El miércoles, 21, José Manuel López Gómez presenta su nuevo libro, que cuenta la historia del balneario de Valdelateja, en una charla que servirá de apertura del curso de la Institución Fernán González







> Pocas imágenes hay tan de época como la de un grupo de gente de buena posición tomando las aguas. En algún tiempo, acudir a un balneario era un lujo que solo podían permitirse las clases acomodadas aunque estos establecimientos reservaban algunas plazas para los pobres. La mezcla entre lugar para el restablecimiento de la salud y espacio de ocio hizo que siempre fueran un referente económico y sociológico de primera magnitud. El nuevo libro del médico e historiador de la Medicina José Manuel López Gómez, que se presenta el día 21 en la Diputación en el acto de apertura del nuevo curso de la Institución Fernán González, es el primero de una serie de monografías en las que el autor irá desgranando la historia de estos singulares baños.
> Ha comenzado por el de Valdelateja. De hecho, el título de la obra es Balnearios de Burgos: Valdelateja, una memoria recobrada 1880-1968. El autor cuenta que su elaboración ha tenido una dificultad de calado: la documentación propia del balneario «o no existe o no supe dar con ella» y es que el largo periodo de abandono de la función terapéutica de los baños de Valdelateja provocó la desaparición de los papeles. Así que López Gómez ha hecho una investigación exhaustiva en publicaciones científicas y periódicos, entre ellos Diario de Burgos, que le han ofrecido muchas pistas. 
> Antes de meterse en harina, hace referencia a la existencia del Cuerpo de Directores Médicos de Baños, creado en 1816, que acogía a los profesionales encargados de dar buen uso a las aguas con propiedades salutíferas. A partir de ahí, López Gómez  hace un recorrido por las aguas mineromedicinales y balnearios de la provincia y señala sus referencias históricas y literarias. Se remonta para ello a 1.496 y a la obra De rebus Hispaniae memorabilibus, publicada por Lucio Marineo Sículo, capellán de los Reyes Católicos. En él se cita la fuente de Buezo, en las inmediaciones del santuario de Santa Casilda. También recoge que los lagos de San Vicente salen en diferentes obras de Lope de Vega y Tirso de Molina. En aquellos acuíferos la santa, que primero fue princesa musulmana, se curó de una enfermedad hemorrágica.
> En la ciudad también existieron algunos espacios donde los vecinos podían tomar baños con una inicial finalidad higiénica que, a la larga, se complementó con la terapéutica. En la calle de la Puebla, 35 había una casa de baños y en el jardín de los Vadillos, junto al matadero, estaban los Baños del Recuerdo donde cada ablución costaba 20 reales. 
> La explotación reglada de las aguas de Valdelateja arranca en 1880 cuando el dueño del terreno bajo el que se encuentra el manantial vende dos terceras partes al cura del pueblo y a otro socio. La propiedad cambia en 1888 al comprarlo el empresario burgalés Eugenio Rámila Gallo y seis años después se acoge a los primeros bañistas de manera formal. Ramón Gallo, médico titular de Sedano y también del balneario, define sus aguas -en las escasas memorias que quedan de aquel tiempo- como «de bebida fácil y agradable, produce grata sensación en el estómago, despierta el apetito, favoreciendo las digestiones y excitando al organismo». Hace también un repaso por el lado más hostelero y es de una sinceridad brutal: «Hay numerosos cuartos dormitorios amueblados y decorados con escaso gusto, por no exigir más la clase de bañistas que generalmente concurren al balneario, debido, sin duda, a las malas vías de comunicación del mismo y lo miserable de este país». En aquel año, en 1894, acudieron al balneario de Valdelateja 157 bañistas acomodados y 45 pobres.
> Entre 1932 y 1936 se desarrolla un periodo revitalizador bajo la propiedad de Constantino Sancho Monteverde, propietario, entre otros negocios, del hotel Majestic en Madrid y hasta se elabora un prolijo folleto en el que se dan detalles de las instalaciones hoteleras, del ámbito geográfico y, por supuesto, de los resultados terapéuticos de las aguas: «Desaparición del síntoma de dolor, aumento de la movilidad articular, regulación de la función motora y secretora del estómago e intestinos con desaparición de ardores y dolor, expulsión de arenillas, disminución de la hipertensión, desaparición de los accesos de asma, jaquecas y urticarias...». En aquella época dorada pasó alguna temporada el tenor Miguel Fleta, de cuya presencia dan cuenta varias crónicas de Diario de Burgos.
> Durante la Guerra Civil fue convertido en hospital de primeros auxilios y no hay constancia de que, tras la contienda, Valdelateja reanudara sus actividades balnearias. Posteriormente, lo compraron los Jesuitas, que establecieron una residencia de verano, y en 1967 se lo venden a los Paules, que lo utilizan hasta 1995 para colonias infantiles. En ese año se arrienda al Grupo Castelar, de Santander, que lo utiliza varios años de nuevo como balneario, aprovechando el auge de los spa. En la actualidad  está cerrado y sumido en una batalla legal.


Fuente: http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia.../saludpor/agua

----------

frfmfrfm (18-oct-2015),Los terrines (18-oct-2015)

----------

